# 1983 JD 316 M00316X360818



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

my 316 had the charge light come on and a few minutes later it just stopped when putting it in gear. found 2 glass fuses and both were blown, replaced them, had power to starter solenoid for a bit but nothing going to starter, replaced with the correct JD part # AM105171 solenoid but have no power to anything, recheck the fuses and replaced them again. Still nothing at the purple wire on the solenoid when trying to start it & no power to anything. Checked to make sure a good ground and it shows power at the battery side of solenoid but no power to anything else. 
Where does the ignition switch get its power from and I have checked all the connectors and no power to anything anywhere, nothing on the red wire on the regulator.
Checked the 12v25 amp circuit breaker and no power to it, I just can seem to find where the power comes from to make the ignition switch tell the solenoid to engage the starter, or work the lights or dash warning lights, or turn the PTO on, really just make the PTO pulley engage noise. 
I need help have a bunch of yard work to complete but not much getting done today & not really ready for this to happen


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi bikernut,

Study the attached wiring diagram. I see a 25 amp circuit breaker plus two fuses.


----------



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

I did find those and checked them out and replaced the 2 glass fuses and had the circuit breaker OHM tested and it work great also made sure the glass fuses also OHMed out just fine. my question is where does the power come to activate the key switch as I have no juice anywhere other then at the solenoid power side, how it gets to the switch to power the starter (purple wire) to engage?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Look at the wiring diagram.

There's a red wire that comes from the circuit breaker to the keyswitch. Provides power to the keyswitch.

There's a red wire from the circuit breaker to the solenoid where the battery connects. Provides power to the circuit breaker.

Battery cable from the + post of the battery to the solenoid. Provides power to the solenoid.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BigT said:


> Hi bikernut,
> 
> Study the attached wiring diagram. I see a 25 amp circuit breaker plus two fuses.


That is a decent schematic BigT!!.


----------



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

found problem a broken wire from solenoid to circuit breaker, thanks for the help


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> That is a decent schematic BigT!!.


John Deere used be real protective of their wiring diagrams. It's just been in the last 5 years that you've been able to start finding them on the inter-web. They apparently have decided to make up the difference in the lost electrical work revenue at the Dealer level by bending over anybody that foolishly comes through the door to buy the most common parts. It don't matter what part it is, if the part # starts with either GY, or AM, it's gonna cost 3 times as much over any other OEM for the same part.

Once again..... "There's a reason John Deere paints their junk green"


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> "There's a reason John Deere paints their junk green"


Pismuckle green when it fades.


----------

